

Want to be the next Google? Create enduring values - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/17/want-to-be-the-next-google-create-enduring-values/


======
timcederman
Having the right long term vision helps.

A friend of mine wrote to Google in 1998, offering to help them "pretty up"
their homepage, and they wrote back saying they wanted to preserve a clean,
fast experience, etc etc. Exactly what they're still saying today.

Then there's this pretty extraordinary interview which lays down exactly what
they've followed up with:
[http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2008/09/googles_first_s...](http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2008/09/googles_first_steps.html)

